# Bikes and Signs



## fboggs1986 (Oct 9, 2016)

Who else enjoys bikes and signs?! Let's see them!

Frank















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (Oct 9, 2016)

Love that green Mead Ranger.
JKent


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 9, 2016)

All my signs are everywhere.. ;0


----------



## fboggs1986 (Oct 9, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 368305 All my signs are everywhere.. ;0



Sweet clock!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks it's from the 40's. These are from the teens


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 10, 2016)

I've been known to have a few around. A taste.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 12, 2016)

Iver Johnson "Trust the Truss"  My favorite sign, my mom was an antique dealer for 40 years.  Wish I knew the story where this came from, but she's been gone for a decade now and I'll probably never know..


----------



## fboggs1986 (Oct 12, 2016)

pelletman said:


> Iver Johnson "Trust the Truss"  My favorite sign, my mom was an antique dealer for 40 years.  Wish I knew the story where this came from, but she's been gone for a decade now and I'll probably never know..
> 
> View attachment 369684



That's a killer piece!! Sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## fboggs1986 (Oct 12, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


>



Is that a neon?! That's awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 12, 2016)

fboggs1986 said:


> Is that a neon?! That's awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yessir! Full-size, 1930s


----------



## stoney (Oct 12, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


>




WOW, that is ONE HELL OF A SIGN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## okozzy (Oct 12, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


>




I've seen this sign in person.... Outstanding!!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 12, 2016)

I have to maximize limited space lol


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 12, 2016)

you've collected a nice assortment of parts cabinets!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 12, 2016)

.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Oct 13, 2016)

rustystone2112 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 369839
> 
> ...



Incredible!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 15, 2016)

Here is some of my signs.


----------



## Arrington (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 15, 2016)

pelletman said:


> Iver Johnson "Trust the Truss"  My favorite sign, my mom was an antique dealer for 40 years.  Wish I knew the story where this came from, but she's been gone for a decade now and I'll probably never know..
> 
> View attachment 369684



That's a great sign, all I got from my mom are nic nicks!


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 15, 2016)

Here's a cool bike sign, I've had this for at least 15 years.  Just rediscovered it in the attic  just in time to frame and display with my Hiawatha Arrow.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 15, 2016)

pelletman said:


> Iver Johnson "Trust the Truss"  My favorite sign, my mom was an antique dealer for 40 years.  Wish I knew the story where this came from, but she's been gone for a decade now and I'll probably never know..
> 
> View attachment 369684







Found this reproduction on eBay listed under “garage trusses”.
It doesn’t compare with your great original, but
perhaps the vendor might know something.


My favorite bike & current project:


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 18, 2016)

Here are some of my signs-


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 18, 2016)

I have some at work too-


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 18, 2016)

And a few in the house-


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 18, 2016)

And a few across the street in the red barn-


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 18, 2016)

Even one in the bathroom.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 18, 2016)

Fantastic Scott - !


----------



## bricycle (Oct 18, 2016)

Scott wins!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 18, 2016)

sm2501 said:


> Here are some of my signs-
> 
> View attachment 372052
> 
> ...






sm2501 said:


> I have some at work too-
> 
> View attachment 372063
> 
> ...






sm2501 said:


> And a few in the house-
> 
> View attachment 372070
> 
> ...






sm2501 said:


> And a few across the street in the red barn-
> 
> View attachment 372074
> 
> ...






sm2501 said:


> Even one in the bathroom.
> 
> View attachment 372094




Excuse me while I pick my jaw up off the floor!:eek:


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 18, 2016)

Holy crap


----------



## fboggs1986 (Oct 18, 2016)

sm2501 said:


> Even one in the bathroom.
> 
> View attachment 372094



Amazing collection!!

Frank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 18, 2016)

I don't know what to say.
I feel as though I've seen something so magnificent, and yet I know, that isn't even the half of it.
A national treasure is what that is.
Thank you for showing us a glimpse of your collection, Scott.
I feel inspired!


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 18, 2016)

I was going to post a pic of my bikes/signs but dont think I will now! Ha! Thats a museum you have there Scott! I am in awe!


----------



## momo608 (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 18, 2016)

.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 18, 2016)

That letter opener is just about the coolest piece of ephemera there is.
Spectacular!
Be sure and let me know, if you ever come across another one of those. Lol!


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 19, 2016)

Great collection of bicycle advertising/signs etc.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Nov 28, 2016)

Here are some of my fathers bikes and signs I am posting for him. You can see where I get the junk bug from!














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 29, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> I was going to post a pic of my bikes/signs but dont think I will now! Ha! Thats a museum you have there Scott! I am in awe!



I was too! Gonna wait I think.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 29, 2016)

fboggs1986 said:


> Here are some of my fathers bikes and signs I am posting for him. You can see where I get the junk bug from!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely runs in the family. Awesome!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 29, 2016)

Scott, your collection of bicycles and signs is unbelievable! Maybe I can set up an appointment to tour it haha!


----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Barto (Nov 29, 2016)

Looks like many of us have the same passion


----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## fboggs1986 (Nov 29, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 389806




Some great pieces!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 29, 2016)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I have to maximize limited space lol
> 
> View attachment 369827




I really like the color combo of the B-6


----------



## morton (Nov 30, 2016)

Signs like those posted here are nice....nice and expensive, so I make my own cause I don't have the dough, don't want to add another collectible to my 'stuff,"and basically a cheapskate..

Find an image on the net or scan it, then save it to a flash drive.  For 50 cents my local ups store will print a more durable color laser copy on 20lb bond or for a few cents more, poster paper. If you are really serious, a local pharmacy (national chain I forget which) will print a long lasting photograph or poster.  Use spray adhesive to mount on board of your choice and top coat with clear spray enamel.  Done

The example shown was mounted on wood from the closet door of my dorm room that I was able to salvage just before it was torn down.

You can also mount magazine pages (like those large full color Schwinn ads in Boys Life) on heavy cardboard that I cut to size and spray with clear enamel.  Wait till very dry, center page on the cardboard, wrap with heat shrinkable film and use the heat gun to tighten and remove wrinkles. (Don't top coat the paper with clear.  Image is ready to hang as is.  You could just mount in a picture frame but frames this size are hard to find plus they cost more than cardboard.  

I was  fortunate to find a roll of the shrink stuff at a yard sale but you can use almost anything that reacts similarly to heat.  For smaller items including bike parts i have used various size plastic lunch bags as shown below.  These calipers will stay nice and clean and I won't be losing any small parts until needed for a future build. 

I would not recommend gluing any period pieces to wood or doing anything that would effect it's future sale-ability or damage it.





 



And remember...bike boners kill!


----------



## stoney (Nov 30, 2016)

I know some of these may be seen before. Some have been picked up in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## stoney (Nov 30, 2016)

A couple of more


----------



## fboggs1986 (Nov 30, 2016)

Some bicycle advertising pieces. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 9, 2016)

Stoney - cool idea to display some smalls in those shadow boxes and I dig the 1964 worlds fair license plate. 

Catfish - you have quite the stash of goodies... I'd like to see some close ups of the inside those glass cabinets, beautiful assortment and I'm sure that took years to acquire.

 Nice displays from everyone overall!

Mike


----------



## Barto (Dec 9, 2016)

I don't really go looking for signs but when in an area where something may be located I usually ask...I've found some pretty cool stuff but never have I seen a sign for a Bike....Maybe I should kick up my search.

I travel globally for my job and when out and about I will ask for help finding signs and I usually get some pretty weird looks like..what the heck do you want these for (but it does help in making friends when you have cash).  Oh, and then theirs my wife...she REALLY doesn't understand...LOL


----------



## catfish (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## bricycle (Dec 9, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 389569



something tells me the marketing department didn't think this one out too well.....


----------



## Clark58mx (Dec 9, 2016)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I have to maximize limited space lol
> 
> View attachment 369827



Love that color on that B6 .


----------



## slmdbus (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 11, 2016)

morton said:


> Signs like those posted here are nice....nice and expensive, so I make my own cause I don't have the dough, don't want to add another collectible to my 'stuff,"and basically a cheapskate..
> 
> Find an image on the net or scan it, then save it to a flash drive.  For 50 cents my local ups store will print a more durable color laser copy on 20lb bond or for a few cents more, poster paper. If you are really serious, a local pharmacy (national chain I forget which) will print a long lasting photograph or poster.  Use spray adhesive to mount on board of your choice and top coat with clear spray enamel.  Done
> 
> ...




They always pain me lol


----------

